# Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ihr lieben Elektriker -techniker und die die davon Ahnung haben.

 :help 

Mir ist da ein Mißgeschick passiert. Bitte fragt nicht wie das passieren kann, aber mir ist der Stecker meiner Pumpe ins Wasser gefallen und hat dort ca. 2 Stunden gelegen. 

Trocknet das wieder und wenn ja wann kann ich den Stecker wieder anschließen?
Oder kann ich jetzt die Pumpe wegschmeißen? Vor Strom und anderen Energien habe ich doch höllischen Respekt....


----------



## katja (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

hallo anke!

ich hab schnell meinen gg gefragt (elektrotechnikermeister).

wir reden hier vom stecker, der in die steckdose gehört? 

wenn ja, geh ich mal davon aus, dass der stecker in ordnung ist, also keine risse im plastik oder sonstige öffnungen hat?

dann, sagt er, gut abtrocknen, einstecken, fertig! passiert gar nix!


----------



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo Katja, ehrlich? 

Genau den Stecker meine ich. Der ist auch absolut in Ordnung sonst. Nur da sind ja lauter kleine Löcher drin, (z.B. an der Klammer vorne) deswegen habe ich gedacht das Wasser zieht sich dort ins Innere. 
Na toll, dann fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen. Danke, daß Du so schnell gefragt hast. 
Also falls ich mich dann nicht mehr melde....


----------



## andreas.wkb (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo Anke, ich ziehe im Frühjahr und im Herbst den angegossenen Stecker unser kleinen Teichpumpe durchs Wasser! Warum? Das Kabel geht durch den Regenzulauf unseres kleinen Teiches und die Pumpe muß zum Winter, wegen Frost raus! Also, warte einen Tag und laß den Stecker ordentlich abtrocknen, außerdem hab Ihr doch im Außenbereich einen Fi-Schutzschalter, oder? M.f.G. Andreas (Elektromeister a.D.)


----------



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo Andreas, Fi haben wir natürlich. Trotzdem, mir ist bei solchen Sachen immer nicht so wohl. Aber wenn Ihr Elektriker das sagt, dann beruhigt mich doch das sehr. Ich danke Dir.


----------



## schrope (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo Trautchen!

Da passiert gar nichts, nicht einmal wenn du den nasen Stecker sofort wieder in die Steckdose gesteckt hättest. 
Wasser leitet nämlich nicht so gut wie alle denken!  
Das einzige wovor du Stecker und Steckdose bewahren musst ist Rost, aber wenn du ihn schön wieder abtrocknest passiert da nichts.

Also keine Angst!


----------



## Trautchen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Da passiert gar nichts, nicht einmal wenn du den nasen Stecker sofort wieder in die Steckdose gesteckt hättest.
> Wasser leitet nämlich nicht so gut wie alle denken!



Hallo, was, das hätte ich nun wieder nicht gedacht. Warum muß man dann alles so absichern?


----------



## Frank (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo,



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Da passiert gar nichts, nicht einmal wenn du den nasen Stecker sofort wieder in die Steckdose gesteckt hättest.
> Wasser leitet nämlich nicht so gut wie alle denken!



also stop mal, es gibt bestimmt leitfähigere Stoffe als Wasser, das mag ja stimmen. 

Aber: Die besonderen Vorschriften im Umgang mit der Elektrizität in Zusammenhang mit Wasser sind bestimmt nicht umsonst verfasst worden!

Also bitte nichts verharmlosen, was nicht harmlos ist:
*Der unsachgemäße Umgang von Strom kann Lebensgefährlich sein! Ganz besonders im Wasser oder in Wassernähe! *


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

nicht das ich ahnung haette, und in der schule hab ich meist geschlafen 
aber "normales" wasser leitet ausreichend um es kribbeln zu lassen 

sollte es sich um destiliertes wasser handeln sieht die welt geringfuegig anders aus 

gruss lao der auch respekt vor stroemlingen hat


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo zusammen!



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Da passiert gar nichts, nicht einmal wenn du den nasen Stecker sofort wieder in die Steckdose gesteckt hättest.



Ohhhh doch!

1. Löst der FI aus ( wenn er 100 % i.o. ist ) und 
2. Kribbelt es ganz kurz am Finger
3. Wenn Du sehr ungünstig stehst vielleicht auch noch mehr.

Dieses schrieb ein gelernter Schlosser und gelernter Kraftwerkselektriker.

Auch von mir noch mal die Warnung " Wasser und Strom kann tötlich sein "



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> sollte es sich um destiliertes wasser handeln sieht die welt geringfuegig anders aus



Destiliertes Wasser ist nicht gleich vollentsalztes Wasser, also auch damit sehr Vorsichtig!


.


----------



## schrope (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*

Hallo!

Ja, sorry das ich es etwas zu harmlos geschrieben habe, aber es passiert wirklich nicht viel!
Aufgrund der Oberflächenspannung von Wasser zieht sich beim herausnehmen des Steckers, der Wasserfilm auf eine Stelle zusammen und bilded einen Tropfen. Da musst du schon verdamt viel "Glück" haben das es dich da gefährlich elektrisiert! 
Etwas kribbeln aufgrund von Spannungsverschleppungen durch die im Wasser gelösten Salze ist da schon eher möglich, aber gefährlich ist das nicht.

Meine Ausführungen beziehen sich aber ausschließlich auf den Stecker der ins Wasser fiel und nicht auf den Umgang mit Strom in Wassernähe bzw. im Wasser. 
Generell gilt natürlich Vorsicht beim Umgang mit Strom wenn man nicht genau weiß was man tut und was passiert wenn.

Also, dein Problem sollt sich ja mitlerweile schon erledigt haben nachdem du deinen Stecker über Nacht trocknen hast lassen.  

MfG, Peter


----------



## Trautchen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Elektriker-Fraktion unter Euch*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Also, dein Problem sollt sich ja mitlerweile schon erledigt haben nachdem du deinen Stecker über Nacht trocknen hast lassen.




... na mal sehen, noch steckt er nicht wieder...


----------

